# Lg plasma 42pg20r no da imagen



## johnier (Oct 29, 2015)

Buenos dias me llego al taller un tv lg plasma modelo 42pg20r el cual enciende normal, cambia canales, sube volumen pero no da la imagen al  darle la orden de power se ve una leve iluminación pero queda oscura la imágen les agradesco toda su colaboracion.



Le cambié unos filtros de la fuente  16v 3300uf y 50v 470uf que estaban en mal estado rectifiqué soldaduras pero todo suiguió igual


----------



## Chatovik (Oct 29, 2015)

Buenas, saludos
le comento que ud. esta teniendo el problema de retro almientacion de las lamparas.
revise el sistema de inversion si recible los voltajes correctos para empezar.
sds


----------



## johnier (Oct 30, 2015)

ola mil gracias por responder.     He revisado los voltages y al parecer todos estan bien, esta este falla que me comentas se encuentra en la y sus


----------



## johnier (Oct 31, 2015)

mil gracias amigo encontre la falla en la tarjeta main


----------



## josco (Nov 2, 2015)

chatovik las tv de plasma no usan lamparas eso solo en las tv de lcd. johnier que bueno que encontraste la falla, seria bueno que la compartieras aqui en el foro por si alguien mas llega a tener el mismo problema. saludos.


----------



## josealbertodiaz (Oct 13, 2016)

johnier dijo:


> mil gracias amigo encontre la falla en la tarjeta main



amigo..buen dia ...tengo el mismo daño een el LG plasma 42PG20R..
TE agradesco cualquier ayuda que me ´puedas dar


----------



## Walfabcont (Mar 28, 2020)

Hola.

Me llego este tv el cual enciende y se ve la pantalla totalmente blanca con una difusa trama de lo ultimo que se vio.
los voltajes que entrega la fuente son correctos. lo resetee desde el pulsador que viene integrado en la placa main, se apago y volvió a encender con el mismo problema. alguien podrá guiarme en la falla. Gracias!


----------

